# Mountain Lion sighting near Brazos Bend State Park



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

Today I was driving past Brazos Bend State Park on my way home to Sugar Land from our house in Galveston and right past Brazos Bend park I saw a mountain lion. He/she was right out in a field not far from a farm house just cruising along. Tannish grey with about a 3 to 4 ft. tail.

All of the years hunting across Texas and never seeing one and I see one 10 miles from my house. Amazing and very cool!!!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I guess you know there will be plenty on here that will call BS! I'm not one of them but just get ready.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> I guess you know there will be plenty on here that will call BS! I'm not one of them but just get ready.


True that!!!
Plenty naysayers out there will challenge you. Believe me, big cats ARE here in Texas. From the river bottoms of east Texas out to the Rio Grande and up thru the Trans-Pecos region. 
I personally feel very fortunate to have seen a couple in my lifetime. Big cats are mostly nocturnal and very rarely seen much less being seen during daylight hours. The cats that I've seen were while deer hunting early morning in broad daylight. One near Pleasanton, TX, the other with a buddy in Center City, Mills County, TX. The cat in South Texas was quite a bit larger than the one in Mills county.

If you doubt, check the TPWD records under "Nuisance Wildlife of Texas".

BTW: the last post over this topic was deleted by the moderators.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I definitely believe it. I saw one like this out behind the house a year or so ago: spent hours rounding up the cats and dogs...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

There's some pretty good habitat in and around Brazos Bend that would suit a mountain lion. We even had sightings and some grainy photos around I-45 South and Beltway 8 a few years ago along strips of land that still held good deer populations (still a few left).

But 'officially' southeast Texas is out of mountain lion range...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/11/Cougar_range_map_2010.png

By the way, we just had one attack a hiker in Big Bend National Park...

http://www.chron.com/news/local_new...r-injured-in-mountain-lion-attack-4063690.php


----------



## BigRed6967 (Dec 9, 2010)

*You be the judge!*

My brother cased one on my grandmas place into thick trees, then a few weeks later seen he/she around a dead cow we had. While my dad was deer hunting on my grandmas place he seen him/her in the food plot we have set up but he couldn't get a shot off. Our game cam caught a pic of this cat roaming around you be the judge and tell me what you think. I haven't seen the cat my self.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BigRed6967 said:


> My brother cased one on my grandmas place into thick trees, then a few weeks later seen he/she around a dead cow we had. While my dad was deer hunting on my grandmas place he seen him/her in the food plot we have set up but he couldn't get a shot off. Our game cam caught a pic of this cat roaming around you be the judge and tell me what you think. I haven't seen the cat my self.


Is it just me, or does that pic look like a juvi elephant??? LOL We have had sightings here at the ranch in Junction multiple times over the years. Tracks found as well. The deer go into almost complete seclusion when a cat passes thru. Haven't seen one by anyone here since we got rid of the goat herd.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is it just me, or does that pic look like a juvi elephant??


Black Labrador


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

The Brazoria Co. GW said a big cat has been seen over around Brazos bend sp. a few times. He seemed to think there was more than one. I'm pretty sure there is one roaming around the Damon Hunting club too. I have not seen it, but the neighbors have. I saw some big tracks, but they were too degraded to confirm what they were. Brazoria Co. has a lot of woods and river bottom land.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm being told a lion escaped from a house also, be careful around the Houston area. Terminate with extreme prejudice if encountered.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

chapman53559 said:


> The Brazoria Co. GW said a big cat has been seen over around Brazos bend sp. a few times. He seemed to think there was more than one. I'm pretty sure there is one roaming around the Damon Hunting club too. I have not seen it, but the neighbors have. I saw some big tracks, but they were too degraded to confirm what they were. Brazoria Co. has a lot of woods and river bottom land.


I know there is atleast one in brazoria County well in the mid-to late 90s therer was. I saw it two different times while hunting West of Sweeny. They are very secretive animals so if you get a chance to see one count yourself very lucky.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've never seen a black lab with a big arse tail like that.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Seen one around the Galveston/Brazoria county line myself . I've been in the property my whole life and all my uncles and cousins farmed it before I was around and they seen one back then too . There is a pair seen around Liverpool as well in all the farmland behind the old Phillips plant . I'm talking about the big black cat not a mountain lion . As for the mountain lion there is one that roams around us in Junction too . I find it funny that the people who haven't been lucky enough to see one must call BS ! And no it is not a jaguarundi I'm talking about , seen those too . Years and years the jaguarundi was always seen in the same spot and one day he just vanished it seems .


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Im not saying they arent around but all these "sightings" without any clear pictures or one actually being shot you can't blame the skeptics. And although im sure all of you know exactly what a mountain lion looks like and would never make a mistake in identifying one there are alot of dummies out there that "see" all kinda stuff. I've been duck hunting with some of these people you have to spend all morning convincing them every bird they see is not a duck.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

chapman53559 said:


> The Brazoria Co. GW said a big cat has been seen over around Brazos bend sp. a few times. He seemed to think there was more than one. I'm pretty sure there is one roaming around the Damon Hunting club too. I have not seen it, but the neighbors have. I saw some big tracks, but they were too degraded to confirm what they were. Brazoria Co. has a lot of woods and river bottom land.


My buddy's family owns 1000+ acres next to the Damon Hunting Club and he saw a jaguarundi during bow season.

Side note, I hunt a place very close to Brazos Bend SP. Haven't hunted it this year yet, maybe it's time to head over there.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

txjustin said:


> My buddy's family owns 1000+ acres next to the Damon Hunting Club and he saw a jaguarundi during bow season.
> 
> Side note, I hunt a place very close to Brazos Bend SP. Haven't hunted it this year yet, maybe it's time to head over there.


We farm about 1000 acres on the north side of the hunting club. It seems the cats are seen more when the milo is up and we have a lot of pigs in the field.
I would love to see a big cat, but I doubt I would shoot it. Getting a photo would be cool.


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

My buddy and I were coming back from fishing one night crossed over 2004 the back way into Liverpool in Brazoria cty. Thought it was a deer running down the road 100 yards in front of us, until we got closer maybe 50 yards it turns sideways. Easily over 100 pounds long tail. My buddy is color blind and he knew exactly what it was as soon as it turned. I tell you I don't need a gw to tell me they are here.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Cat in SE Texas*

I have seen a mountain lion/cougar/etc, what ever you want to call it two different times in the last 10 years in Brazoria County.

I dont care what anybody says, there are a few around here, I have seen them with my own eyes. NO I was not drinking, smoking or taking anything at the time of sighting. lol. They are unmistakable, to identify once you actually see one in the wild.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

I was duck hunting a few years back at my friends place next to Halls bayou. My brother, a friend, and I were driving back to camp at dusk and spotted a big cat. After looking at pictures on the internet we all confirmed it was a jaguarondi. We were on the bay side about 50 yards from the ICW.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I saw one year before last, believe it or not it was on the north side of I-10 at Pin Oak rd. in Katy, It was walking the fenceline, this was about 6pm on a 100 degree day, totally blew my mind to see it so close to a residential area,, I called the game warden to report it... His first response back to me was " what do you want me to do about it ?" he was a real jerk,,


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

bigbarr said:


> I called the game warden to report it... His first response back to me was " what do you want me to do about it ?" he was a real jerk,,


Well the mountain lion had a legal right to be there...

But TPWD does want the public to report on mountain lion sightings, mainly road kill, or ones found dead for any reason as those are confirm-able.

Here's info and hotline phone numbers...

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_w7000_0232.pdf


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

One thing about it, they've got a huge range: find one and report it, and by the time you get off the phone that sucker's four counties over..


----------

